# Consider Status



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi all, I've been driving for Uber 2 years. Uber recently did a random background check on me, now I am placed in Consider status but I am still able to work. Should I be worried?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Doglover1098 said:


> Hi all, I've been driving for Uber 2 years. Uber recently did a random background check on me, now I am placed in Consider status but I am still able to work. Should I be worried?


I would be more concerned about how much you are actually Making diving for uber


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Doglover1098 said:


> Hi all, I've been driving for Uber 2 years. Uber recently did a random background check on me, now I am placed in Consider status but I am still able to work. Should I be worried?


Have you done anything that would worry you for them to find out?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Doglover1098 said:


> Hi all, I've been driving for Uber 2 years. Uber recently did a random background check on me, now I am placed in Consider status but I am still able to work. Should I be worried?


Tell them you love dogs and miniature ponies. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

Is there anyone that can give a serious answer?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Doglover1098 said:


> Is there anyone that can give a serious answer?


It means you may or may not have Flagged... think of it as a consumer report


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> It means you may or may not have Flagged... think of it as a consumer report


But me account still active


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Doglover1098 said:


> But me account still active


Because you may or may not have something


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Doglover1098 said:


> Is there anyone that can give a serious answer?


Yes.

...wait, what was the question?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Doglover1098 said:


> Hi all, I've been driving for Uber 2 years. Uber recently did a random background check on me, now I am placed in Consider status but I am still able to work. Should I be worried?





Doglover1098 said:


> Is there anyone that can give a serious answer?


I've never heard of 'consider status' so I basically have the same info to go on as you but based on my understanding of what you described I think you should consider the possibility that your account might be in jeopardy and do whatever possible to fix that (if there is anything you can do), as well as considering other options outside of Uber. Beyond that, worrying about things you can't do anything about, while it's something we all do (myself included), isn't really helpful, healthy or productive.

I hope things work out in any case.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Doglover1098 said:


> Hi all, I've been driving for Uber 2 years. Uber recently did a random background check on me, now I am placed in Consider status but I am still able to work. Should I be worried?


Can you post Uber's response saying you are in consider status


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Just to be on the safe side you should get your acceptance rate back up to 100%.

And make sure you tell every pax how much you love driving Uber, especially Pool. You never know when you get an undercover employee rider.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> I've never heard of 'consider status' so I basically have the same info to go on as you but based on my understanding of what you described I think you should consider the possibility that your account might be in jeopardy and do whatever possible to fix that (if there is anything you can do), as well as considering other options outside of Uber. Beyond that, worrying about things you can't do anything about, while it's something we all do (myself included), isn't really helpful, healthy or productive.
> 
> I hope things work out in any case.


I "consider status" of my wife...

At least once per day...8>O

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Doglover1098 said:


> Is there anyone that can give a serious answer?


Someone could have stole your identity and did a wrongful act, a CSR could have punched in one wrong number of your SS# or Uber is still trying to figure out if this is you in the following video.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...4FAE8AD6EDD67CEEE5FC4FAE8AD6EDD67CE&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

Still in Consider status I am extremely stressed out over this


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Just to be on the safe side you should get your acceptance rate back up to 100%.
> 
> And make sure you tell every pax how much you love driving Uber, especially Pool. You never know when you get an undercover employee rider.


Uber doesn't need an undercover rider, they'll just listen in through your phone.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Doglover1098 said:


> Is there anyone that can give a serious answer?


Yes. Only Uber can give a serious answer as they are the company that 'employ' you.


Doglover1098 said:


> Still in Consider status I am extremely stressed out over this


I just did a web search and 'Consider' means Uber has found an issue with a subsequent background check which can take up to 7 days to complete.

Either wait it out, contact via the app or go to your local office to discuss.


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

Grand said:


> Yes. Only Uber can give a serious answer as they are the company that 'employ' you.
> 
> I just did a web search and 'Consider' means Uber has found an issue with a subsequent background check which can take up to 7 days to complete.
> 
> Either wait it out, contact via the app or go to your local office to discuss.


But I am still able work


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Are you now, or have you ever been a member of the communist party?


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you post Uber's response saying you are in consider status


Dear Kimberly ,

The purpose of this email is to notify you, the consumer, that Checkr, Inc., a consumer reporting agency, is currently reporting public record information that may be adverse about you to Uber


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I wouldn't worry about that.....that looks like a legal thing incase they do find something


Ok, why am I in Consider status!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Doglover1098 said:


> Hi all, I've been driving for Uber 2 years. Uber recently did a random background check on me, now I am placed in Consider status but I am still able to work. Should I be worried?


If I remember correctly, consider means you've cleared and should be good to go.


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> does your app work


Yes


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Doglover1098 said:


> Ok, why am I in Consider status!


Consider, I think is when the BG check company clears you but Uber has not update your status yet.

I'm pretty sure it means you're good, uber just needs to update your profile in their system.


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Consider, I think is when the BG check company clears you but Uber has not update your status yet.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it means you're good, uber just needs to update your profile in their system.


I don't think that is accurate

?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Doglover1098 said:


> I don't think that is accurate
> 
> ?


Okay.. what do you think it means? If you know differently why did you ask?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I bet she cleared it, but they might of found a ticket or something small to check a box on search...just my 2 cents and opinion.


I've had 3 yearly and one random background check run. They've all come up consider.


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

There are just way to many idiot trolls on here for m3!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Doglover1098 said:


> There are just way to many idiot trolls on here for m3!


Generally when I go out of my way to to help someone I prefer a simple thank you, not an insult.

Good luck


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Generally when I go out of my way to to help someone I prefer a simple thank you, not an insult.
> 
> Good luck


I prefer the insult


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I still say she did something and knows it, and fear Uber might find out.
> 
> Maybe a prescription for a dose of lighten up pills.... there's isn't a public website or social media outlet that doesn't have trolls or ghost accounts that might post what you don't want to hear. It could be off topic, or they really don't care about your situation and make fun....it's reality!!!!!!!


Whatever!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Me too... Makes for fun threads


Putting the fun In funeral


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The reason you are still in Consider status is because it takes time for a human to look over the information, cannot be done by an autobot.

Millions of drivers worldwide. Thousands get re-checked every week. They may have no cause to deactivate you, but the computer says there is something that needs further review. So, they send you an email and your file goes to someone's inbox. 

And you wait, all stressed out, wondering why they don't give you an instant answer.

Just relax and drive.


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't worry I have done the leg work for you.

I went and spoke to the manager at the hub and showed him this thread.
Obviously he could not talk about your specifics but did advise that the "normal" process is to put you offline while a review is completed AND inform you. Nothing unusual there.

Anyway the Consider status means it is CONSIDERED serious and most reviews will result in permanent deactivation.

He said he would escalate your online status issue to the tech support. 

Hope this info helps.


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

Youpee: hardy har har!


----------



## Doglover1098 (Feb 15, 2018)

I.P.Daily said:


> Don't worry I have done the leg work for you.
> 
> I went and spoke to the manager at the hub and showed him this thread.
> Obviously he could not talk about your specifics but did advise that the "normal" process is to put you offline while a review is completed AND inform you. Nothing unusual there.
> ...


 Why would you do that OMG!!!!!! WHY????


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Doglover1098 said:


> There are just way to many idiot trolls on here for m3!


LOL, Read your posts here! I was just thinking YOU are a troll just messing with people.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLL



Martin Kodiak said:


> LOL, Read your posts here! I was just thinking YOU are a troll just messing with people.
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLL


Are you a Master of Woke alt?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I freakin knew it, she did something..... Kinda turns me on....local bad chic
> 
> You want to meet for coffee?
> 
> )


Gimme some of that


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

I don’t get the big deal. Call Uber support and ask them if you’re concerned.


----------



## ryan anderson (Mar 17, 2018)

Doglover1098 said:


> Ok, why am I in Consider status!


Cause you have something on your background that it not clear but its considerable to Checkr. But uber haves the final say so.


----------

